# Concert tonight, available via streaming



## KenOC

For anybody interested: There's a Hollywood Bowl concert at 7:00 PM Pacific - that's two hours from now - available on KUSC. One of the pieces is a new concerto that trumpeter Wynton Marsalis wrote for the violin soloist. Listen at KUSC.org.

Cristian Macelaru, conductor
Nicola Benedetti, violin

COPLAND An Outdoor Overture
MARSALIS Violin Concerto (LA Phil co-commission, West Coast Premiere)
COPLAND Symphony No. 3


----------



## Vaneyes

KenOC said:


> For anybody interested: There's a Hollywood Bowl concert at 7:00 PM Pacific - that's two hours from now - available on KUSC. One of the pieces is a new concerto that trumpeter Wynton Marsalis wrote for the violin soloist. Listen at KUSC.org.
> 
> Cristian Macelaru, conductor
> Nicola Benedetti, violin
> 
> COPLAND An Outdoor Overture
> MARSALIS Violin Concerto (LA Phil co-commission, West Coast Premiere)
> COPLAND Symphony No. 3


How was the Marsalis VC?

Its next premiere...

Wynton Marsalis Violin Concerto (Eastcoast Premiere)
October 27 & 29, 2016
National Symphony Orchestra / Christoph Eschenbach
Kennedy Center
Washington, D.C.


----------



## KenOC

Vaneyes said:


> How was the Marsalis VC?


Actually I missed it last night. But it's available for streaming all week (I think) at

http://kusc.org/radio/on-demand/la-phil-live-at-the-hollywood-bowl/


----------



## Vaneyes

KenOC said:


> Actually I missed it last night. But it's available for streaming all week (I think) at
> 
> http://kusc.org/radio/on-demand/la-phil-live-at-the-hollywood-bowl/


Thanks, Ken...listening now. :tiphat:

Later edit: Though I thought Marsalis: Violin Concerto fit well with the Copland program, I didn't care for it. Too many things going on...the aura of which weren't attractive to me.

A regional review:

http://www.insidesocal.com/classact...n-marsalis-violin-concerto-to-hollywood-bowl/


----------



## Pugg

Not working in my country


----------

